# C&R License



## SuckLead

I just requested the paperwork to apply for my C&R License. Does anyone have one? How hard is it to get approved? Pros and cons of having one?


----------



## scooter

SuckLead said:


> I just requested the paperwork to apply for my C&R License. Does anyone have one? How hard is it to get approved? Pros and cons of having one?


Well it is just what it stands for...curios (collectibles) and relics, so unless youve got a LOT of money to buy antique firearms or older military relics it isnt worth having (for me anyway). almost all new or reproductions wont qualify for a C&R license anyway.


----------



## SuckLead

I'm hoping to have the cash for it some day. LOL! My only rifle is just short of making their list and I'm not sure why it doesn't qualify. But one day I'll have it covered! LOL!


----------



## bruce333

> How hard is it to get approved?


If you can pass a background check you will get it. Only took 15 days for me to get mine (thats counting the day I mailed the app., and the day I received it in my mailbox).



> Pros and cons of having one?


pro: C&R firearms shipped straight to your home. No NICS check/01 FFL transfer on purchases made with the license. Dealer discounts from places like Midway USA, Brownells, Grafs (http://thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=206780) http://www.surplusrifleforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5607. *I've saved more than the cost of the license several times over by not paying transfer fees and getting discounts on stuff I was going to buy from Midway anyway. *

cons: some people don't like the higher profile you have by having the license (I think they have their tinfoil hats on too tight). Have to keep a bound book record of C&R firearms bought/sold, the ATF can _make an appointment_ to come check your bound book, or have you bring it to the field office (rarely happens). Have to send a copy of the application to your local Chief LEO (not asking for their approval, just informing them you are submiting the application with ATF)


----------



## bruce333

SuckLead said:


> I'm hoping to have the cash for it some day. LOL! My only rifle is just short of making their list and I'm not sure why it doesn't qualify. But one day I'll have it covered! LOL!


If your K31 was made in 1958 (the last year) it isn't old enough to be C&R. Has to be 50 years or older.

manufacture dates by serial numbers: http://www.radix.net/~bbrown/schmidt_rubin.html#manufacture
1958 #260201 - #263330

My K31 was made in 1949, serial number 923***.


----------



## SuckLead

bruce333 said:


> If your K31 was made in 1958 (the last year) it isn't old enough to be C&R. Has to be 50 years or older.
> 
> manufacture dates by serial numbers: http://www.radix.net/~bbrown/schmidt_rubin.html#manufacture
> 1958 #260201 - #263330
> 
> My K31 was made in 1949, serial number 923***.


The ATF site lists the serial numbers and mine still comes up short even at 71 years old. I researched it the day I got it and found it was made in 1936. Why my serial number isn't listed with ATF making it a C&R is beyond me.


----------



## bruce333

the list put out by ATF is...


> ...a cumulative digest of determinations made by the BATF and is not inclusive of all weapons meeting curio or relic classification (i.e. firearms manufactuered at least 50 years prior to the current date).


Just cause it isn't on the list doesn't mean it isn't C&R. Anything made 50 years prior to todays date is a relic. Curios can be newer than 50 years but need to be listed by BATF.

27 CFR 178.11


> To be recognized as curios or relics, firearms must fall within *one* of the following categories:
> 
> *1.) Firearms which were manufactured at least 50 years prior to the current date, but not including replicas thereof;*
> 2.) Firearms which are certified by the curator of a municipal, State, or Federal museum which exhibits firearms to be curios or relics of museum interest; and
> 3.) Any other firearms which derive a substantial part of their monetary value from the fact that they are novel, rare, bizarre, or because of their association with some historical figure, period, or event. Proof of qualification of a particular firearm under this category may be established by evidence of present value and evidence that like firearms are not available except as collector's items, or that the value of like firearms available in ordinary commercial channels is substantially less.


----------



## 2400

SuckLead said:


> I just requested the paperwork to apply for my C&R License. Does anyone have one? How hard is it to get approved? Pros and cons of having one?


The C&R is $30. After you get it, send it to Brownells and Midway and you'll get a discount(I've got a list of other places I'll post as soon as I can find it). You can buy a C&R gun from a retailer or wholesaler with no paperwork other than a signed copy of your C&R.


----------



## bruce333

Did you apply for it?

Here's a list of C&R dealers, some are non-firearms dealers that give a discount to C&R holders::

AIM Surplus
http://aimsurplus.com/

Allan's Armory
PO Box 331
Graham,FL 32042
352-468-2769
http://www.allans-armory.com

The Armory
5313 Indian River Rd. #11
Virginia Beach,VA 23464
757-424-1617
http://www.the-armory.com/

Aztec International
PO Box 771569
Ocala,FL 34477
352-629-6290
http://www.aztecguns.com/

BDL,Ltd.
410 Meeting Street Road
Edgefield,SC 29824
803-637-5784
http://www.bdlltd.com./

Bob Adams Guns
PO Box 23010
Albuquerque,NM 87192
505-255-6868
http://www.adamsguns.com/

Brownells Inc.
200 South Front Street
Montezuma,IA 50171
800-741-0015
http://www.brownells.com/

Caliber Arms
1687 Cloverview Dr
Uniontown,OH 44685
330-701-4827
http://www.caliberarms.com/firearms.htm

CDNN Investments
P.O. Box 6514
Abilene,TX 79608
800-588-9500
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/

Centerfire Systems
102 Fairview Drive, No. 2
Versailles,KY 40383
800-950-1231
http://www.centerfiresystems.com

Century International Arms,INC
1161 Holland Dr.
Boca Raton,FL 33487
800-527-1252
http://www.centuryarms.com

Cherry's Fine Guns
3402-A West Wendover Ave
Greensboro,NC 27407
336-854-4182
http://www.cherrys.com/

Classic Arms
P.O. Box 125
Indian Trail, NC 28079
www.classicarms.us

Cole Distributing
P.O.Box 247
Scottsville,KY 42164
270-622-3569
http://www.coledistributing.com/

Dan's Sporting Goods
#84, Route380
Apollo, PA 15613
Phone: 724 727-2648
Fax: 724 727-2649
http://www.dansammo.com/

Ellison's Military Rifles
P.O. Box 462
Campbell,NY 14821
607-527-8321
http://www.ellisonsmilitaryrifles.com/

Empire Arms
95 Seminole Ave
Ormond Beach,FL 32176
386-677-7314
http://www.empirearms.com/

FGS Inc
2330 17th Street
Portsmouth, OH 45662
http://fgsinc.8m.com/index.html

Fulton Armory
8725 Bollman Place #1
Savage,MD 20763
301-490-9485
http://www.fulton-armory.com/

Graf and Sons, Inc
4050 S. Clark,
Mexico, MO 65265
http://www.grafs.com/

Great Southern Arms
2138 Patsy Hill Road
Tylertown,MS 39667
601-249-2275
http://members.tripod.com/greatsoutherna

Huntingtons
P.O. Box 991,
Oroville, CA 95965
http://www.huntingtons.com/

Interordnance
3305 Westwood Industrial
Monroe,NC 28110
704-225-8843
http://www.interordnance.com/

J&G Sales, Ltd
PO Box 10400, Dept N.
440 Miller Valley Rd
Prescott,AZ 86304
928-445-9650
http://www.jgsales.com

Jim Supica
http://armchairgunshow.com/

J.L.D. Enterprises, Inc.
P.O Box 562
Unionville,CT 06085
860-676-1776
http://www.jldenter.com/JLD Order in

Joeken Firearms
PO Box 773
Winslow,AZ 86047
928-289-6429
http://joekenfirearms.com/store/

Kiesler's Wholesale
3300 Industrial Parkway
Jeffersonville,IN 47130
888-543-7537
http://www.kieslersonline.com/

KY Imports
P.O. Box 22446
Louisville,KY 40252
502-244-4400
http://www.kyimports.com/

L.C. Enterprises
S 1093 County Road G
Wonewoc,WI 53968
608-464-7615
http://www.dealerease.com/catalog/

MacTec Enterprises
P.O. Box 1145
Jenkins,KY 41537
606-832-4029
http://mactec.e-gun.com/

Midway USA
Attention: Customer Service
5875 W. Van Horn Tavern R
Columbia,MO 65203
800-243-3220
http://www.midwayusa.com/

Military Gun Supply
3815 East Loop 820 South,
Ft. Worth, TX 76119
www.militarygunsupply.com/

NARTRON, Inc.
324 Knopp Valley Drive
Winona,MN 55987
http://www.luminet.net/~nartron/toc.html

North China Arms & Antiques
154A Locust Ave
Fairmont,WV 26554
304-367-9612

Numrich Gun Parts (gunparts),
226 Williams Lane, W.
Hurley, NY 12491
http://www.e-gunparts.com/

Old Gun Supply
6009 E. Lancaster
Fort Worth,TX 76112
817.457.6000
http://www.oldgunsupply.com/index.php

Samco Global Arms, Inc
P. O. Box 7323
Miami,FL 33152
800-554-1618
http://www.samcoglobal.com/

SARCO Inc.
PO Box 98
323 Union Street
Stirling,NJ 07980
908-647-3800
http://www.sarcoinc.com/

Simpson LTD
http://simpsonltd.com/

SOG International
PO Box 590
240 Harmon Ave
Lebanon,OH 45036
800-944-4867
http://www.southernohiogun.com

Surplus Firearms
8440 Ulmerton Rd #500
Largo,FL 33771
727-535-9803
http://www.surplusfirearms.com/

TAPCO, (parts, accessories)
P.O. Box 2408,
Kennesaw, GA 30156
http://www.tapco.com/

Tennessee Guns Inc.
P.O. Box 9689
Knoxville,TN 37940
866-999-9707
http://www.tennesseeguns.com/

Wanamaker Guns
7915 Southeastern Ave
Indianapolis,IN 46239
317-862-4867
http://www.armscenter.com/wanamaker/

PAT BURNS 
PERSONAL COLLECTION
FORMER INVENTORY OF 
Wholesale Guns & Ammo, Inc.
P.O. BOX 866 
AQUEBOGUE, NY 11931
631-722-3300
http://www.gunsnammo.com/


----------

